# Harley / Worksman



## Schwinn lover (Jan 23, 2017)

Started a Rat Rod project,,, then got distracted on this Worksman M2600 .
Had a great   wheel set,,, & here is what transpired .


----------



## sludgeguy (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks Sludgeguy!  Trying to find a decent front fender  to add to it.

Any one have any? Or ideas for one?


----------

